# New Bloodbowl Mini - Mighty Zug



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I just stumbled across this on the GW site.


How cool is it?

I hope they re-release this game someday! ​


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

There was talk of a new boxed game being released this year. Everyone has money on Space Hulk (or Heroquest)...


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah, since we need another 40k spin off...

Bloodbowl is the best board game ever. As voted for by Bloodbowl players around the globe


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

aw man, he was one of my team, back when we were playing in highschool nearly a decade ago, and that is an awesome model! I used to use a stand in Ogryn, sooo wish that I could of had him back then. Well maybe we'll get lucky, and they'll do a rerelease to go along with the blood bowl video game? we can only hope  I could get the team back together


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Aye, if the video game is received well it'll be primed nicely for a rerelease. 

Fingers crossed.

Incidentally, the Griff Oberwald model was shit. :laugh:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Yeah, since we need another 40k spin off...
> 
> Bloodbowl is the best board game ever...


I'd easily vote BloodBowl as GWs best game ever, and yea imo its atleast a top 5 candidate for everything!:biggrin:
Although I gotta say I actually like the free PDF rule system that the specialist games have atm. Works alot better that way, then as a forgotten 7th game GW dont support at all

Just get rid of the useless spiraling expenses....:laugh:

Euhm forgot the real reason for posting, the model :doh:
I like him, but I totally think he should have had more armour in style with the latest Human BBteam, he looks way to undressed...


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

He has that don't mess with me pose going.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

hahah awesome model,

An even awesome-r game. A couple of the engineers at where I was co-oping this summer played blood bowl after work on Fridays - I was lucky enough to get in on the action. Good times to be had, engineers - Violent Sports - and beer!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome model! I think this can slip by into Fantasy as an Ogre bodyguard! Another perfect excuse for me to play Bloodbowl!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice find. I love bloodbowl, and once I finish my Ogre team I am going to do a human team I think. I would like them to bring a new boxset out, although I'm keen to build my own game board as well. 

Maybe I could use a grass mat and air brush the field markings on it .......


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I almost cried, seriously in horror when I saw the Hubris Rakarth model, however this Zug fig is pretty good.

I'd love to see a full return of it if I'm honest, with all the teams redone in the original style. The look like the Warhammer army teams are in the most part Shite in my view. It's not set in the Warhammer Universe, but a parody of it, so why theme it on the armies.

But regardless, anything new Bloodbowl wise is always a bonus in my book. :good:


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome find. Is he on a 40mm base? I never understood why they based models on 40mm when even big guys only take up one square. Still it's an awesome sculpt. I remember when the new Griff came out, they said it was going to be the only one for a while. Looks like the naysayers were wrong. Here's to Blood Bowl.

Oh and we just finished our Dungeon Bowl Cup game this past weekend. It was great!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Gannon said:


> Awesome find. Is he on a 40mm base? I never understood why they based models on 40mm when even big guys only take up one square...


Yea I have pondered that quite a while too, but then one of our players here made an Ogre Team with Ogres on small bases and that looks dead silly

As long as the models are on round bases its fairly ok since they really dont take that much extra space on the fields, square bases are a diffrent chapter tho...:laugh:


----------

